# Show in AGS or ADGA



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am just wondering if you show which do you show or which do you like better? This will be with Nigis.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Right now I have AGS registered does and I go to AGS shows. You can show AGS registered does in a ADGA show and it goes towards their AGS legs if they get a champion win. I havent done this yet


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

If I had Nigis-i'd show in ADGA more since there are more ADGA shows out there-or at least there are more ADGA shows around here than AGS.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is a good point. In my area there are quite a few AGS shows available to those of us who want to do only AGS. So it depends on your area


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

There aren't AGS shows much in my area. They're all ADGA, but they do allow AGS. There's an occasional NDGA. I participate when I can in any of the 3.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Right now there are only two AGS sanctioned shows being held in this area. Mine in south central WI and another in Illinois (both of these are ND only). There may be another this coming year in south eastern WI...
I don't register with ADGA (I just don't agree with their policies on NAIS) but do show at ADGA shows IF the judges will sign win transfers (I call and ask).
I have gone to a few NDGA shows in Indiana and had a blast! 
Once you show at ND only shows you get spoiled and consider other shows a waste of your time as you sit and wait around for 10-12 hours while they judge the dark side LOL!
I've found myself traveling into IL for more shows this year too just to meet new people and compete against different goats.
I usually have a fairly complete listing of area goat shows up on my site by Jan. The weekends the shows are held tend to be fairly consistant.
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Did I mean you at Oak Hallow Farm? I bought Mazarati and two does.

Your site looks really helpful. I will be watching for when you post shows.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

There are only ADGA shows in our area, that I have seen. But any champion legs can go towards AGS as well. No NDGA either, the main reason we've chosen to not register our goats with them. We still register w/ AGS and ADGA but am leaning more towards ADGA now. . . . .


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Something to remember, ADGA legs will apply towards and an AGS title, but one senior leg must be earned at an AGS sanctioned show to finish with AGS.

Yes, we did meet at Abby's. I am glad to hear that you are enjoying your goats! Abby mentioned that you sent pics an she was thrilled with your set-up and the home they now have!
I hope to see you at some of the shows next year! Showing is alot of fun and it's great visiting with all the goat people.
Lois 
www,fallcreekfarm.net


----------

